# How to quickly mount a USB stick



## neilms (Jan 18, 2013)

I do not know anything about scripts. What I want to do is to run a command when I plug in a USB stick:

[CMD=]"mount_msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt"[/CMD]

How do I do it?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2013)

Have a look at this thread: [thread=29895]devd based AUTOMOUNTER[/thread]


----------

